# PVC pipes under sink



## dan_g (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi,

I have recently remodeled my kichen and the sink that was above the wooden top now has become an undermount sink under the granite.

The sink is a 60/40 split with a garbage disposal incinerator. I have retained the old plumbing and am now in a dilema as the old PVC pipes will not align with teh 'Y' shaped pipe that is at the outlet near the drywall end. They are slightly off by about half an inch.

I am assuming I will have to put additional L shaped bends. Is there any other way to solve this by putting some flexible hoses to fix this problem?

Thanks 

Dan


----------



## Cork-Guy (Apr 26, 2010)

I'd avoid using flexible hoses; I did this in my bathroom and have countless issues with clogs. I'm sure it could of been installed a better way to save me the time wasted dealing with clogs. Hopefully someone can give you an alternate solution, but in my opinion those flexible hoses are nothing but problems.


----------



## Redwood (Apr 26, 2010)

There are a lot of possible ways to plumb the drain. Sometimes it is better to toss the old and just start out new with a fresh method. Turning the disposer may yield a better angle on things. The thing you want to do is get the drain assembled where you can have it together without any stresses on any joint. if you undo any one connection it should stay together without moving.

A flex pipe would be the last thing I would use.
That coupled with a disposer sounds like a recipe for terrible odors and a heavy sludge build up.

If you could post a picture I could probably offer some suggestions on what to do.


----------



## dan_g (Apr 26, 2010)

I will try and post pics of the plumbing later this evening. 

The problem is that I glued the Y shaped pipe to the wall. There is not much space there to cut it again. I realized it just after I glued it and found that the pipes dont align.

Thanks for your responses.

Dan


----------



## dan_g (Apr 28, 2010)

Here are the pics.

The pic with the white interior is the before pic of the sink plumbing.

The pic with the wood interior is the after pic, note the pipes not aligning. THey are off by about 1/4 to 1/2 inch. I was wondering if there were some flexible pipes I could connect.

Thanks

Dan


----------



## Redwood (Apr 28, 2010)

It looks like if you wanted the disposer on the deep sink you should have redone the drain in the wall to a low enough position to allow it.

Here using a wye for 2 individual sink drains is not allowed we would use a combination waste or have 2 individually vented arms coming out of the wall. It's probably not allowed where you are either.

That said I would put the disposer on the shallow sink and see where things lie...

I'd guess an end outlet combination waste into the right side of the wye would probably fit up nice and the other could be drilled out with a ram bit and turned into a cleanout.


----------

